# more traction



## lbrooks78 (Jan 14, 2008)

Has any one found a product to increase traction other than tires. I have tried a couple different tires but can not find the traction I look for. Please help.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

LSD from an '04 Maxima 6 spd! Works wonders (unless u have a slushbox...)


----------



## lbrooks78 (Jan 14, 2008)

*o6 altima SER*

I have an 06 Altima SER. I haven't found an lsd for my car. I do also have an automatic trans


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

What kind of traction are you looking for?

Winter weather
Drag strip
Overall handling/cornering


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

lbrooks78 said:


> I have an 06 Altima SER. I haven't found an lsd for my car. I do also have an automatic trans


Oop, nfg then. I do recall seeing a thread in this or the n i s s a n c l u b . c o m forums about one for the auto, try doing a search there and maybe you'll find something on it.

Good luck!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

limited slip is good but ultimately it is down to how good you are at feathering the pedal during the first 60 feet... (i'm assuming were talking 1/4 mile here) Tires are always good, lighter wheels, grab some new suspension parts if you want to take it that far, sway bars, strut tower braces... the works... it is a front wheel drive though so dont expect to just be able to lay on it and go... that will never happen even with full drag setup... we just dont have that advantage...


----------



## Negativelock (Sep 9, 2008)

Smokebaby said:


> LSD from an '04 Maxima 6 spd! Works wonders (unless u have a slushbox...)


Woow! where did u get that maxima LSD? and how much? easy install? or need extra parts? i have an 05 SE-R 6speed MT.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey, haven't checked in here for a while, sorry. Bought the ldsd from Perfromance Nissan in Duarte, was about $500 online. I had my dealership do it, 11 hours, about $1100.


----------

